
Why you should care about DevOps - mirceasoaica
http://piotrgankiewicz.com/2017/03/27/why-you-should-care-about-devops/
======
Philomath
Nicely written!

I've been in a similar situation to the one you describe and I've learnt the
hard way to optimize DevOps to cut off costs. Now I feel confident that I'm
not going to cry when I get next months bill.

